# Kindle-3 repair in India / Mumbai?



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2011)

I have Kindle 3 ordered from Amazon, US. Worked well for more than a year and half. It suddenly froze since yesterday and is having blank white screen. Tried all the hard reset settings given on net. Doesn't work. 

Is there anyone who can repair it in India, preferably in Mumbai or Pune?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 22, 2011)

Giving it to repair to anyone is very much risky as for obvious reasons most of them don't even know how to repair it. :-/


----------

